# Shelby Cobra Race Car



## Kawi_T (Apr 13, 2008)

My brother is crew chief/fabricator for an amatuer road race team.  Here is their Shelby GT350 replica.  

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet car, but none of the pictures really jump out at me.  The yellow railing kinda ruins it.......


----------



## GeneralBenson (Apr 13, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing. The car is absolutely gorgeous, the pictures are good pictures, but the scenery kills it. Put that car in a better place, and take the same pics, and they would be really nice.


----------

